# Aldridge's Mill House, Brecklands, Norfolk (2)



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi again, 

On Tuesday I went up to a village which had a potential on my bike and I came across this place, I took a look through the driveway and approved, I got the feeling it was still being lived in so I decided to head back and do research. 

Now i'm back, I just went there only a few hours ago in the crack of dawn, The original house owner died last Christmas 2013 and since then he's house is derelict. 

His house is vertically untouched, I was lucky to even find entry point. Do be aware that this place reeks of tobacco and also has a failing smoke alarm above. In general, the atmosphere isn't pleasant! 

His outdoor sheds are certainly better than the house. 

Enjoy:  





[/url]Aldridge's Mill by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]005 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]007 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]008 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]009 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]010 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]013 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

I played a deep note on it. 




[/url]014 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

That lampshade... 




[/url]015 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]016 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]018 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]019 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

The door was originally shut, the opening smell was diabolical! 




[/url]020 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

Same room as above. 




[/url]021 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

I got a shock after hearing a beep up the stairs but it was only the smoke alarm. 




[/url]023 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

Beehive through that door. 




[/url]027 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]028 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

The house now needs more than one Hoover. 




[/url]029 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]030 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

I've found the bedroom. 




[/url]031 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]032 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]034 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]035 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

That's the stairs.




[/url]036 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]041 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

The Mill




[/url]044 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]045 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]047 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]048 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]050 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

Sorry about the bad photo.




[/url]051 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]054 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]055 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]058 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]061 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

Shed behind the removed Nissen hut.




[/url]063 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]064 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]065 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]069 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]071 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]075 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Aldridges Mill. by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

Rating:

Atmosphere: 2/10
Condition: 8/10
Access: 9/10 (On Land)5/10 (In house) 
Features: 10/10

Overall rating: 6.8/10


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 11, 2015)

Not a bad looking place that..I do love all the info you give out.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 11, 2015)

This place is amazing packed full of stuff! really good pics!


----------



## smiler (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice One that,lots of stuff left to photograph and you got a fine selection to post, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 11, 2015)

This is nicely recorded. What a stuff there is remaining. You say in your report that there was a strong smell of tobacco. Would that be cigarette or pipe? Because I spotted a possible tobacco jar under the piano and also in pic 014 and a tobacco tin on the arm of the armchair in pic 018. I noticed in pic 005 a pair of crutches, looks like his health was failing. It looks like he did a lot of work in his workshops at one time seeing what's contained in it. In pic 016 did you have a look in the trunk and suitcase?


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 11, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> This is nicely recorded. What a stuff there is remaining. You say in your report that there was a strong smell of tobacco. Would that be cigarette or pipe? Because I spotted a possible tobacco jar under the piano and also in pic 014 and a tobacco tin on the arm of the armchair in pic 018. I noticed in pic 005 a pair of crutches, looks like his health was failing. It looks like he did a lot of work in his workshops at one time seeing what's contained in it. In pic 016 did you have a look in the trunk and suitcase?



It was a pipe smell, I had that all in the description but it got removed by the Admin. I don't think I'll say much else. I didn't look in the suitcase or the wardrobe. I couldn't be in that room for long because the smell was really strong.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 11, 2015)

Very very nice, I like this a lot


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 11, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> It was a pipe smell, I had that all in the description but it got removed by the Admin. I don't think I'll say much else. I didn't look in the suitcase or the wardrobe. I couldn't be in that room for long because the smell was really strong.



Thanks for that information. He was a pipe smoker so that's why he lasted that long. My grand dad was a pipe smoker and he died at 95 - I am a pipe smoker as well. Thanks for the link to the express.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 11, 2015)

Amazing collection of strange items captured so well,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 26, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Thanks for that information. He was a pipe smoker so that's why he lasted that long. My grand dad was a pipe smoker and he died at 95 - I am a pipe smoker as well. Thanks for the link to the express.



I returned to the place today and found a few things got moved around but I found the old pipe. I also found brown cigarretes.


----------



## skankypants (Aug 1, 2015)

Super stuff!..


----------

